# "Lazy Man's Deviled Eggs"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I am old and tired and lazy and have to do the cooking around here...AND...I LOVE deviled eggs. Came upon something in the store the other day I had to try. Pack of six cooked , peeled ready to eat eggs..Never heard of such a thing in my life..Crystal Farms or Egglands both package them.. Gave it a shot and came out right good. Didn't have to worry with boiling the eggs any certain time (I'm bad on time nowadays)..none of the aggrivation of trying to get the shells off without tearing up the white.. Just slice the egg, scoop out the yellers, mash them up with a couple of tablespoons of mayo, yeller mustard and relish. Spoon it in...and EAT !!!

Far as price..the cooked peeled eggs were $2.39 for a half dozen...regular good fresh eggs are around five bucks so it was a no brainer for me. Eggs have about a month or a little more expiration date on them so no rush to consume. If you prefer regular plain hard boiled eggs, all you gotta do is slice them up...

I know...I know...I've already said I am lazy...but if you get into a bind and need something nice for company in a hurry..this is a suggestion...

enjoy.....(or not....it's yore call)...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You had better open some windows in that trailer buddy!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, could get partly cloudy/hazy in there. DO NOT drink three beers with those eggs. Explosive combo.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Yep, could get partly cloudy/hazy in there. DO NOT drink three beers with those eggs. Explosive combo.


But if you're going to drink, make it a deep brown beer like Shiner Bock, Heaven in a bottle. Then turn on a fan.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You had better open some windows in that trailer buddy!





HydraSports said:


> Yep, could get partly cloudy/hazy in there. DO NOT drink three beers with those eggs. Explosive combo.





glenbo said:


> But if you're going to drink, make it a deep brown beer like Shiner Bock, Heaven in a bottle. Then turn on a fan.


LOL.. Don't sweat it, Lads... I got a ten pound dawg that constantly slips 'em out quietly...and can clear a room with just one of them..

That's my story and I'm stickin' with it....."Don't look at ME, Momma...the dog did it"..:rotfl:


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang Ole Turtle, I wish I had your money and you had my good looks! LOL

I can buy a dozen large eggs at Brookshire Bros. for ~$1.50. Set your timer in front of you while watching football on Sat or Sun for 20 mins. and let em go. Soon as done, pour off hot water, run cold water over them for a while, then fill with cold water and add ice cubes, till they wont melt anymore. Let sit 20 or so minutes, and usually they peel right out, easy. Give a quick rinse under the faucet.

You know the rest. That being said, "Large Eggs" are not what large eggs were 40 years ago!! LOL More like mediums. LOL

PS sprinkle a little paprika on top of those eggs to make them purdy, like my Ma usta do!!

Later
R3F


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Just a small shot of Tabasco and cracked pepper just befor serving also. Don't know why I can only eat 2-3 fried eggs but ill knock out dam near a dozen (24 halves) like no ones business. Go figure.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You're not lazy, you don't have mayo, mustard, and relish squeeze bottles.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought most peeps could boil water ;;lol Man Tortuga, Your Deviled Eggs are going to get some air time now..lol I did not know that they would be available in the store ? lol 

Wow.. Guess you have worked a few lifetimes... Your excused.... 

My Method is like Redfish3's:

1. Place Eggs in pot and cover with water plus an inch. Cover and bring to boil 

2. Shut off burner and remove pot from the stove and let em sit in the hot water for 15 mins

3. Drain and fill with cold waterand let em sit for 5 min.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


1. Place Eggs in pot and cover with water plus an inch. Cover and bring to boil 


2. Remove from heat and let them sit 5-10 min depending on oh 5 min soft/10- hard would like them 15 min

3. Cool in ice water and peel . The yolk will be a great yellow color and very easy to peel.

You got the rest down to your liking... I like to use a few teaspoons of smoked paprika and lump crab n Dijon Mustard and white wine vinegar


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

As good as deviled eggs sound...im going the alternative route tomorrow and boiling up a batch of pickled eggs...come bout a week saturday itll be time to dip em out and toss in my bowl of pinto beans...yummo....dont forget to open up the windows


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I couldn't give a fiddlers fark for eggs,but sure love deviled ones.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Two dozen deviled eggs are Grandma's secret weapon for winnin' the Fartin' Contest down at the County Fair - Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, my wife boils eggs by boiling them for 30 minutes to an hour. I asked why so long and she said "I hate runny yokes". I don't even ask any more!


----------

